# Deca



## Gcr (Aug 14, 2022)

Any of my older brothers using nandrolone for your joints along with your test? Wondering if it helps, studies I read support it.


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 14, 2022)

I’m not using it right now but I have a prescription for it for that purpose

It’s a nice addition to trt. Felt pretty good running 120 test and 120 nandrolone. I dropped the nandrolone since March to get it out of my system and just run test for a while. Have t really noticed a difference between taking it and not taking it at this point. Seemed to feel nice in the beginning when it finally kicked in


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I’m not using it right now but I have a prescription for it for that purpose
> 
> It’s a nice addition to trt. Felt pretty good running 120 test and 120 nandrolone. I dropped the nandrolone since March to get it out of my system and just run test for a while. Have t really noticed a difference between taking it and not taking it at this point. Seemed to feel nice in the beginning when it finally kicked in



So the nandro was prescribed in addition to the test, to help with joint issues? I’m just curious about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gcr (Aug 14, 2022)

I didn't think Nandrolone was still available by script in the US but I may be out dated


----------



## TODAY (Aug 14, 2022)

To which studies are you referring?


----------



## Gcr (Aug 14, 2022)

Nandrolone decanoate relieves joint pain in hypogonadal men: a novel prospective pilot study and review of the literature
					

Testosterone is an archetypal androgenic-anabolic steroid (AAS), while its exogenous administration is considered to be the gold standard for the treatment of male hypogonadism. The benefits are not due to its intrinsic nature alone but are due to the ...




					www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 14, 2022)

I get deca with my trt from my clinic. 
200mg weekly.
It’ll help with achy joints while I’m running it. 
It doesn’t fix or heal anything for me.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm prescribed 80 mg per week as part of my TRT protocol as an "off label" use for joint support.  Now, forget your insurance covering ANYTHING if it is an off label use...  I pay out of pocket, but for some that is a deal breaker...


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

This is all really interesting. I wasn’t aware that was something pretty common with TRT. That’s pretty cool. I have heard that it is very helpful with joints. I’ve never ran any nandrolone at all, but have been curious about it for years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> So the nandro was prescribed in addition to the test, to help with joint issues? I’m just curious about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes, I’ve got a great doc. I told him I was tired of taking pain meds for my shoulder and wanted a healthier option for joint pain relief. I suggested nandrolone and he hooked me up. 

Now, how healthy it is to run long term, I have no idea. I just cycle it mostly. One day I plan to quit blasting and just stick with low dose test and deca

Nandrolone helped my libido. That was my favorite part


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> Yes, I’ve got a great doc. I told him I was tired of taking pain meds for my shoulder and wanted a healthier option for joint pain relief. I suggested nandrolone and he hooked me up.
> 
> Now, how healthy it is to run long term, I have no idea. I just cycle it mostly. One day I plan to quit blasting and just stick with low dose test and deca



That’s really cool man. Sounds like a great doc for sure. Nothing better than a doc that actually fucking listens to their patients. I hate when docs disregard everything you say. I’d definitely stick with him. I’m glad it’s working out well for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gcr (Aug 14, 2022)

I ran deca durabolin 400mg and test enth 500mg 20 years ago but I didn't have my joint issues back then, lol. I did get the deca "moon face"


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I ran deca durabolin 400mg and test enth 500mg 20 years ago but I didn't have my joint issues back then, lol. I did get the deca "moon face"



Man that’s what keeps me away. I can get moon face looking at salt naturally without deca 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gcr (Aug 14, 2022)

I was thinking about trying 200 per week to see if it helps. If I bloat or don't see any joint relief then that will be the end of that experiment


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Gcr said:


> I was thinking about trying 200 per week to see if it helps. If I bloat or don't see any joint relief then that will be the end of that experiment



I think you’d be fine at 200mg a week for joint assistance. If you see some bloat, maybe run a low dose AI. Shouldn’t need much, but could
Help. Just not too much 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gcr (Aug 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I get deca with my trt from my clinic.
> 200mg weekly.
> It’ll help with achy joints while I’m running it.
> It doesn’t fix or heal anything for me.


Yes I know it won't heal anything but relief while lifting is good


----------

